# Supplement Stacks?



## Allnatural (Dec 25, 2006)

Just thought Id like to get an idea on what everyone takes as far as supplements? Thanks!


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 25, 2006)

multi vit. 2x a day
vit c 1000mg 3x a day
vit e 400iu 2x/day
vit b complex 2 pills a day
vit b12, 2500mcg/day
zma, 3 pills at bed
glutamine: 20-30g a day
creatine 10 g cee/day
whey 120g/day
casein 50g/day (bed)
taurine 15g/ day

right now i am cycling pheravol, and superdrol. i am in the last 2 weeks.

i take 25mg superdrol, 2g hawthorneberry, 2g milk thistle, 1g coQ10, 40mg policosinol, 650mg saw palmetto, beta alanine 3g/day, carnitine 3g/day


----------



## Rock Solid (Dec 25, 2006)

My list of supplements:

1. Whey protein
2. CEE and Creatine mono(Stacking these together has been truly amazing!)
3. AEE(Arginine ethyl ester)
3. Multi-vitamin
4. Anti-Oxidant


----------



## Allnatural (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow. I take the exact same things as you rock. The exact same!!! I also have seen some really great results with stacking CEE and MONO.


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2006)

Whey
Fish Oil
Flax Oil
Kre Alkalyn
Vanadyl
Glutamine
Multi- Vit
Calcium
and pre-workout energy drink


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

- Whey
- CEE
- Multi
- Marijuana

That is all.


----------



## rmcfar (Dec 28, 2006)

multi
fish oil
whey
food (truly amazing stuff)


----------



## Spud (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> - Whey
> - CEE
> - Multi
> - Marijuana
> ...



Sweet and simple.

I take whey, and vitamin C.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

whey, multi, magnesium citrate, taurine, fish oil

I don't like the term "stack" though. I don't consider what I take a stack...just supplements for health and well-being.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> whey, multi, magnesium citrate, taurine, fish oil
> 
> I don't like the term "stack" though. I don't consider what I take a stack...just supplements for health and well-being.



why the magnesium citrate?


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

This goes from important to I could do without

1.Multi
2.Fish oil
3.Olive oil
4.CEE
5.Vit C
6.Vit E
7.B12
8.Garlic

Of course food is numero uno, but its not a sup.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> why the magnesium citrate?



Trouble suggested it a while ago to me for stress/sleep management. I read a whole bunch of stuff on it but I forgot it.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 28, 2006)

On 100% whey
Xyiecne xngf
multi vit
vit c
airborne
ginseng
selenium
co enzyme q 10
grape seed extract
vit b 100 complex
fish oil
complete EFAs
msm
glucosamine nd chon....
green tea extract
spirulina
L glutamine
arginine/ornithine
anavol

i think thats it
hahah


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

^^ Damn now that could run ya into some serious cash!

I cant pronounce half of that and if I cant pronounce it I wouldnt take it. Can you explain what some of those are for. Of course dont tell the obvious ones, but the ones that some wouldnt know.


----------



## jasone (Dec 28, 2006)

Multi-vitamin.  Everything else is a waste of money!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2006)

jasone said:


> Multi-vitamin.  Everything else is a waste of money!



really, even creatine?


----------



## jasone (Dec 29, 2006)

Prince said:


> really, even creatine?



The first time I cycled creatine I gained and kept a couple of lbs.  I tried it again a couple of times but didn't notice anything significant.  I didn't care much for the bloat either.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> ^^ Damn now that could run ya into some serious cash!
> 
> I cant pronounce half of that and if I cant pronounce it I wouldnt take it. Can you explain what some of those are for. Of course dont tell the obvious ones, but the ones that some wouldnt know.



which ones do u mean??

i get a major discount on most things i get.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> - Whey
> - CEE
> - Multi
> - Marijuana
> ...



how is the marijuana working for u?
u just blaze it to eat a lot? or for sleep?


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

these:
airborne
ginseng
selenium
co enzyme q 10
grape seed extract
msm
glucosamine nd chon....
green tea extract
spirulina
anavol


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2006)

jasone said:


> The first time I cycled creatine I gained and kept a couple of lbs.  I tried it again a couple of times but didn't notice anything significant.  I didn't care much for the bloat either.



try CEE.

http://ironmaglabs.com/creatine-ethyl-ester.php


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> these:
> airborne
> ginseng
> selenium
> ...



airborne = Vitamin C and other herbs/nutreints
ginseng = for stress, and also after daily use it improve athletic performance
selenium = good anti oxidant
co enzyme q 10 = anti oxidant and good for hearts for males especially
grape seed extract = anti oxidant
msm and glucosamine = joint support
green tea extract = antioxidant  , and also may help keep bodyfat to a minimal
spirulina = a green "food" has vitamin K in it. 
anavol = creatine supp


----------



## the nut (Dec 29, 2006)

Multi-vitamin
Whey
BCAA
EFA
Vitamin C
ZMA (for sleep)


----------



## blueboy75 (Dec 30, 2006)

Whey
Multi
Flax Oil
Fish Oil
Zinc Meth
Vit E
Selenium


----------



## ShapeUP (Dec 30, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> airborne = Vitamin C and other herbs/nutreints
> ginseng = for stress, and also after daily use it improve athletic performance
> selenium = good anti oxidant
> co enzyme q 10 = anti oxidant and good for hearts for males especially
> ...



Why would they name a creatine after and AAS???


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Thats simple because they want you to think it has AAS type od tendencies.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 30, 2006)

ShapeUP said:


> Why would they name a creatine after and AAS???



You got anavol and anavar confused. You are right though, here are a few examples of supps named after steroids- anavar- http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=2502

dianabol aka "dbol" - http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=2537


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 31, 2006)

the names are sick tho 
liek amino vol
anavol
somethign about the vol


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 31, 2006)

Multi
Whey/Casien Mix
Creatine Monohydrate


One glass of green tea per day.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 31, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> the names are sick tho
> liek amino vol
> anavol
> somethign about the vol



Yea I know what you mean. It's all about marketing.


----------



## micus (Jan 1, 2007)

Multi Vitamin Whey complex creatine Branched amino acids


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 2, 2007)

Whey
Flax
Multivitamin
Creatine Mono
Glucosamine
Food

And I'm thinking about adding L-Arginine, and BCAA's


----------



## cayden05 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Cee*



Allnatural said:


> Wow. I take the exact same things as you rock. The exact same!!! I also have seen some really great results with stacking CEE and MONO.



What in the world is cee. Im interested in combing it with Creatine.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 5, 2007)

cayden05 said:


> What in the world is cee. Im interested in combing it with Creatine.



No need to combine cee with creatine because Cee is "Creatine Ethyl Ester"


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2007)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:


> multi vit. 2x a day
> vit c 1000mg 3x a day
> vit e 400iu 2x/day
> vit b complex 2 pills a day
> ...



this man knows his supplements..wouldn't take any from his second list except coenzyme Q10, which is definetly important


----------

